# Frage zum Schlauchboot Kauf?



## Black-Jack (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir am Ende März so ein Schlauchboot kaufen. Preislich bin ich bereit zwischen 600-850€ zu zahlen. Das Angelrevier wäre Rhein Neckar Kreis, meistens Rhein MA(Ufernah), eventuell ab und zu mal am Neckar HD. Ich angele meist allein. 

Wichtig:
-Das Schlauchboot muss mindestens 3m lang sein (eher 3,20m oder 3,40m). 
-Der Boden (Belag) muss entweder aus Holzplatten oder Alu sein. 
-Das Boot wird immer nach dem Angeln abgebaut.
-kein Gebrauchtes!!!
*Eventuell am Ende dieses Jahres (Anfang nächstes Jahres) möchte ich noch so einen 5 PS Außenborder holen. Es ist kein Sportbootführerschein vorhanden.

Die habe ich schon in die engere Auswahl aufgenommen:
Allroundmarin Kiwi 320
Aquaparx RIB 400 White, Alu Boden (irgendwie viel zu schwer oder doch nicht?).

-Kennt jemand eventuell bessere Alternativen?

Extras:

-Soweit ich verstanden habe, muss man "solches" Boot nicht anmelden. Aber muss man auf dem Boot dennoch irgendeine Nummer (Bezeichnung) schreiben (aufkleben)? Oder reicht es wenn ich im Innern des Bootes den Schild mit Name, Adresse ausfüllen?

-Bezüglich die Rettungsweste: Muss ich immer eine anhaben (bzw. mitführen)? Oder bleibt es mir überlassen, vorausgesetzt ich fahre allein?

Danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2019)

Sorry, aber den Zahn bezüglich der Anmeldungspflicht des Bootes muss ich dir ziehen - mit mehr als 2,21kw Antriebsleistung (egal ob Verbrenner oder Elektrantrieb) bist du dazu verpflichtet, das Boot anzumelden und ein Kleinfahrzeugkennzeichen zu führen (§1,2f)

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/klfzkv-binsch/BJNR022600995.html

Ist aber kein Beinbruch und auch nicht teuer.


----------



## trawar (22. Januar 2019)

Habe die ganze Malocherei mit Aufbauen und Abbauen hinter mir.
Hatte auch ein 3,2m Aluboden und einem 8Ps Mercury, dann brauchst du am besten noch einen Slipwagen oder Slipräder da das Boot mit Aluboden einfach zu undhandlich und zu schwer wird um das mal eben ins Wasser zu werfen. Dann muss ja auch noch irgendwie der Motor dran also ohne Slipwagen/Slipräder kannst du es sogut wie vergessen. 
Am nervigsten ist das man nichts festes installieren kann und und wenn doch wird das Paket nachher einfach Utopisch teuer das es sich für mich nicht mehr gelohnt hat.
Ich kenne die ecke bei dir nicht was die Strömungen abgeht aber 5Ps am Rhein egal ob Ufernah oder nicht wäre mir viel zu schwach auf der Brust.

Ich bin mittlerweile bei einem Belly gelandet das man sich auf den Rücken schnallt, ans Wasser geht, sich rein schmeisst und fertig.

Beide Boote sind in Ordnung aber warum bist du gegenüber gebrauchten so abgeneigt? 
Da kann man auch was sehr gutes fürd as Geld kriegen, muss halt nur vernünftig prüfen.


----------



## Black-Jack (22. Januar 2019)

@Dorschbremse Da ich vor erst nur ein Schlauchboot (Antrieb: Paddeln   holen würde, kann ich auf die Anmeldung so wie es aussieht, verzichten. 

@trawar Bezüglich Slipräder: Es ist schon klar, dass ich welche brauchen würde. Die Halterung mache ich mir selber. Das ist gar kein Problem.
Bezüglich "nicht festes installieren kann": Es gibt doch diverse Halterungssysteme, die man selber anbringen kann. Und so viel brauche ich eigentlich nicht: zumindest bei Allroundmarin kann ich einen Anker direkt am Bug befestigen und für den zweiten eventuell eine Ringschraube direkt in Heckspiegel montieren. 
Zu Gebrauchten: Genau da gibt es ein Problem. Die Qualität ist auch bei Markenprodukte in letzten Jahren um einiges gesunken. Und ich kann nun mal nicht alles überprüfen, meist ist es auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Dirtjumper (27. Januar 2019)

Also mit 5 Ps am Rand oder im Altarm schippen ist sicher möglich aber nicht der Knaller. Mit Rudern aufm Rhein ist glaub keine gute idee wobei ich jetzt nicht aus Erfahrung sptechen kann.
Werde mir für dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot holen und es suf dem Rhein versuchen.
Du brauchst so viele Schwimmwesten wie Personen an Board. Ob du sie trägst ist dir überlassen.


----------



## Black-Jack (27. Januar 2019)

Es ist schon klar, dass 9.9 oder sogar 15 ps um einiges besser wäre. Aber dann muss man den Führerschein machen, zumindest für den Rhein.

Unter anderem sind die Aussenborder nicht gerade billig, natürlich wenn man kein China Teil nimmt. Aber wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass man hier im Lande für so ein Chinazeug so um 2/3 Markenhersteller-Preises ausgibt, macht es mMn wenig Sinn die Teile zu kaufen.
Die Gebrauchten wäre zwar eine Alternative, aber da ich davon nicht viel Ahnung habe, will ich ganz bestimmt keinen 20 jährigen Motor haben, denn man zum Teil im Salzwasser eingesetzt hat.

Aber mal angenommen könnte man das Ganze vernachlässigen. Dann bleibt immer noch ein weiteres Problem übrig: Nämlich sind die Teile ziemlich schwer. d.h. z.B. Yamahas 9.9 bringt über 40kg, 15 ps so um 60kg. Dazu noch fast 40 kg fürs Boot 3.20m und nicht vergessen die ganze Ausrüstung, eventuell noch einen vollen Benzintank. (12-24 liter) Wenn man plant solche Motoren (inkl. Boot) nach dem Angeltag abzubauen, ist es auf Dauer nicht gerade sehr optimal.


----------



## Dirtjumper (27. Januar 2019)

Also ich beschäftige mich auch grad mit dem Thema weil ich aufs wasser will. 
Ich hab jetzt mit dem schein angefangen weil mir 5ps auf dem rhein zu wenig sind und ich wissen will was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe.
Ich wohne am letzten stück vom Main und kann von dort aus in den Rhein fahren.
Ich hab mir einen 25Jahre alten 2takter mit 10 ps gekauft für 800€. Der wiegt knapp 40kg.
Bekomme ich grad so gut gehoben. Die alten Dinger sind echt noch teuer weil man sie (mit ausnahme rhein) ohne Schein fahren darf. Meiner ist allerdings gut in Schuss.Man muss allerdings lange suchen bis man was gescheites findet. Ich werde das Boot auch auf und abbauen müssen. Wenn man keinen Platz für nen Hänger hat muss man den Kompromiss halt eingehen.


----------



## Dirtjumper (27. Januar 2019)

Schau dir mal die Boote von mission craft, zeepter, i boat, oder vielleicht das etwas kleinere tusker von zeck an. Fox gibts auch noch aber die sind etwas teurer. Aber die Preise spielen alle in einer Liga.


----------



## jkc (7. März 2019)

I think its curious, new member which registered today posting weblink in his first post, leading to a website without imprint.


----------



## Dirtjumper (8. März 2019)

Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre im Forum.
Keine Ahnung warum da new Member steht.
Und einen Link hab ich auch nicht geschickt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2019)

Mach dir bitte keinen Kopf - nach deinem Posting kam noch ein anderer (zwischenzeitlich gelöschter) Post. 
Du warst also nicht gemeint


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. März 2019)

Für die jüngeren Leute:
LED ZEPPELIN 
hat absolut nix mit beleuchteten Luftschiffen zu tun! man bist du alt....

so zu den Motoren die parsun basieren auf den älteren yamaha Motoren da bekommst du meist die kopfdichtung und andere als sevicezugabe mit .nun zu salzwassermotore wenn die gepflegt sind dann geht das da brauch man sich heute keine sorgen machen schau die amis in Florida die haben auch salzwasser unterm boot….und die Ostsee ist stark ausgesüßt.


----------



## Black-Jack (8. März 2019)

Ich finde trotzdem, dass die China Aussenborder nicht lohnen. Die sind hierzulande viel zu teuer. Eigentlich außer Parsun und Orange Marine ("Parsun") habe ich keine China Aussenborder gesehen, dass man direkt in Deutschland kaufen könnte, geschweige den Support. z. B. bei 5 ps Außenborder (Parsun vs. Yamaha) für nur ca. 300€ mehr kriegt man schon den neuen Yamaha. 

Auch wenn manche China Aussenborder auf Yamaha und Tohatsu basieren, sind sie ganz sicher kein Yamaha.

Zu Gebrauchten:
Ostsee hin oder her, die Teilen könnten auch sonst woher stammen. Und um den Zustand festzustellen  muss man den Aussenborder aufschrauben und das wird sicherlich keiner erlauben.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mach dir bitte keinen Kopf - nach deinem Posting kam noch ein anderer (zwischenzeitlich gelöschter) Post.
> Du warst also nicht gemeint



Vollkommen richtig, da war ein Werbebeitrag der inzwischen gelöscht ist, habe versucht meinen Beitrag dann auch zu löschen, aber hab´s nicht hin bekommen...


----------



## steffen78 (25. März 2019)

Ich habe inzwischen mein kürzlich erworbenes fish360 für ca. 600euro getunt:
Selbstgebaute slipräder dran gebaut( lassen sich hochklappen und leicht abnehmen)
Railblaza rutenhalter- stecksysteme geklebt
Lässt sich mit den sliprädern leicht bewegen, ansonsten auch tragen- boot in tasche wiegt da. 35 kg + zweite tasche mit dem festen holzboden  wiegt da. Das gleiche...
Wird mit emotor betrieben ( da in vielen Gewässern eh nur e Motoren erlaubt sind...) und es muss nicht extra angemeldet werden


----------

